# Do you have a cookie press recipe?



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Do any of you have a dog treat recipe for a cookie press? Hubby wanted a press for Christmas but the cookies he usually makes are to heavy for a press.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This looks like a good one. I just googled "cookie press recipes dog"
Recipe for Dog Treats - Bacon Cheese Press Cookies


----------

